# New game in Lewiston/Auburn, Maine



## Kaziam (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm gathering players for a new game in the Lewiston/Auburn area.  I'll be running a campaign using the indie game system Burning Wheel.  So if you're looking for an alternative to D&D and can meet once a month on Saturdays then let me know.


----------

